# Less annoying



## Lamentations (Aug 12, 2020)

Does anyone find the original voice style of this song to be like nails on chalkboard? I notice it was invading dirty kid music scene for a while.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2020)

Lamentations said:


> I notice it was invading dirty kid music scene for a while.



I have not noticed this, but perhaps I'm out of touch.


----------

